# Rubiks.com shop has opened!



## pcwiz (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Everybody!

After like a month, the Rubiks.com shop has finally opened! Here it is:

http://www.rubiks.com/Shop.aspx


----------



## 36duong (Apr 26, 2008)

It opened before you posted this  and most people know where it is, but I'm celebrating. I really wanted a Rubik's DIY but then the darn store closed.


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course it opened before I posted this - otherwise I would not have known it had opened.

Ok I was just joking, and you're saying it opened a few days ago. Well I don't check it often, and I didn't see anyone post it here, so I made a thread about it so.... yeah


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to hear that the japanese speedcubing kit is basically the new mold of Rubik's DIY, and that they will be selling them after the current stock is sold out.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 26, 2008)

woah cool harris  I want a japanese GODLY speedcubing kit


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 26, 2008)

lol GODLY i dont think theyre that amazing ... btw, are the rubiks DIYs the same ones they sell at cube4you here: http://www.cube4you.com/200_Rubiks-3x3-Assembly-Cube.html
cause i wanna get one but i also wanna get other cubes from cube4you and to save postage i figured id get it from cube4you instead of rubiks.com


----------



## 36duong (Apr 26, 2008)

I would get one from Cube4You, but I have had a bad experience with them. Then again, Intl shipping in the Rubik's Store is 20 bucks. Anyway, that Japanese speedcubing set, it just looks like a store bought with screws instead of rivets.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the japanese speedcubing kit and its really good


----------



## Rama (Apr 26, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I used to hear that the japanese speedcubing kit is basically the new mold of Rubik's DIY, and that they will be selling them after the current stock is sold out.



They already do, I ordered three of them.

1st one I trew up the stairs and all the pieces popped out, two pieces are still on the stairs after a month.

2nd one I let drunk people play with it in the disco and it dropped and popped a million times and then I also trew it up the stairs, but it fell from the stairs. <-- I am sure the screw aren't that straight anymore. 

3rd one well I took the screws, springs and then kernel and just used my old 2006 DIY blocks and now it ''OK''.

I don't like the new mold cubes, they are loose, but they cannot cut corners and they keep popping and it´s the same story for the Japanese Speedcubing-kit only there you are certain that the screws are screwed in straight into the kernel.


----------



## hdskull (Apr 26, 2008)

Hasn't the Rubik's.com store always been open ?


----------



## Lofty (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh No!!! What did you do to your cubes Rama!?! You should have sent the cubes to me instead of the stairs...


----------



## Rama (Apr 26, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Oh No!!! What did you do to your cubes Rama!?! You should have sent the cubes to me instead of the stairs...



I don't complain very fast when it comes about cubes, I know that every cube needs to be broken in, but I played with the first cube for two months straight and still it turned like 'garbage'.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 27, 2008)

I won some DIYs at C3 a week ago, and those certainly were the same old mold. Do you think that if I order one now, I'll get a new mold one Rama? They all shipped from Canada, right? So if you ordered from Europe you'll get the same thing as if I ordered it from Canada? I just wanted to make sure lol


----------



## 36duong (Apr 27, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Hasn't the Rubik's.com store always been open ?



No, the site was re-designed and they closed the shop for a month


----------

